# MF/Hesston 1840



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A link reviewing the newly re-designed 1840(previous 1839) Hesston baler. The main changes are up-turning augers to help with damp crop flow.....(Teslan, that may have remedied the problems that you had with your irrigated alfalfa and turning corners.) The augers were down turning before.

Change in the feeder fork to increase capacity intake.

Redesign in the hydraulic tensioner to increase more bale capacity.

And increasing the length of the bale chamber by 18 inches for improved capacity.

Sounds really great....be anxious to hear how they have field operated/tested a year or so from now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agrimarketing.com/s/83708


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Neat video on youtube about the 1840 MF/Hesston baler.


----------



## stx (Nov 24, 2013)

supposed to demo 1840 on dec 4 depending on weather,was told capacity could be as high as 500 bales per hr?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

stx said:


> supposed to demo 1840 on dec 4 depending on weather,was told capacity could be as high as 500 bales per hr?


Did you demo'd the baler ? If so what are your thoughts? We are all eager to know!


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

I think that article may be confusing a few things:

"Operators looking for extra performance can add an optional hydraulic density control, which senses the resistance of the bales sliding through the bale chamber and sets the bale tension accordingly. The system adjusts automatically to keep bale density constant even as moisture conditions change, eliminating the need for the operator to get on and off the tractor to fine-tune density throughout the day."

It's just a constant pressure hydraulic system; adjustable through a relief valve. Nothing new in that regard except a new pump that is hopefully more reliable. It "self adjusts" better than a spring system, but it's not a load control setup like large squares use.

"Bale density is monitored from the gauges on the back of the baler and on the front shield, and bale density is adjusted using the control box, ensuring the right size, weight and density of bales for their operation. This optional package also includes a knotter fan that helps ensure debris is blown clear of the knotters for increased reliability and smoother operation. "

This is describing the 1844 balers, the 1840 just has a single gauge on top of the pump (located at the front of the baler) and the pump has an adjusting knob. The 1840 does have a knotter fan, though.

In their defense, the Hesston press release is a little flawed.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> A link reviewing the newly re-designed 1840(previous 1839) Hesston baler. The main changes are up-turning augers to help with damp crop flow.....(Teslan, that may have remedied the problems that you had with your irrigated alfalfa and turning corners.) The augers were down turning before.
> 
> Change in the feeder fork to increase capacity intake.
> 
> ...


Yes it probably does help with the feeding issues I always had with mine. Though I guess I'm not ever going to find out unless I decide to go back to small squares (unlikely) They've been selling them here for a year now. And the MF dealer open house yesterday I went to an Agco hay tool manager was there and said they've had very good feedback on them. Of course I don't think he would say anything bad.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Dealer was up and swapped out axles on my buddies 1840 over the winter. Went from 5 to 6 bolt hubs after he had issues. I don't know if they all will be this way now or if this was a special deal. Think they worked on his knotter fan too.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Dealer was up and swapped out axles on my buddies 1840 over the winter. Went from 5 to 6 bolt hubs after he had issues. I don't know if they all will be this way now or if this was a special deal. Think they worked on his knotter fan too.


While its not hard to grasp the concept of a knotter fan, it is hard to grasp why they didn't use a fan from a previous design on big balers and apply it to the small square.....perhaps it's simply a supplier issue, but I've heard that one complaint numerous times. Having never operated or owner a big square, I'm not a 100% sure of the reliability of the existing systems, but I am sure I haven't heard it discussed on this or other sites as much as I have the 1840 knotter fan. It ain't like their engineering a skyscraper, it's a knotter fan......maybe there's a legit reason, probably bean counters and the almighty $

Not sure of the weight difference between the two, although I'm sure the 1840 outweighs it by probably a bit, but I think the new 1838 had 6 bolt hubs as well, I'll check it out tomorrow at the dealer lot......

Btw, the new 1838 did have room for 3 balls of twine on each side for a total of 6, up from the 4 in the 1837, they appear to be almost the same in terms of length and width (although I didn't take a tape to it) but the inner dividers are spaced differently, instead of a "tool" box (for lack of a better word) at one end, it has two dividers spaced evenly.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Dealer was up and swapped out axles on my buddies 1840 over the winter. Went from 5 to 6 bolt hubs after he had issues. I don't know if they all will be this way now or if this was a special deal. Think they worked on his knotter fan too.


What kind of issues would develop on his baler with a 5 lug? It is not like the baler weighs that much more than the 1839? The 1839 ran for years with no issues with it being a 5 lug. The 1839 weighs 3300 pounds.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Vol said:


> What kind of issues would develop on his baler with a 5 lug? It is not like the baler weighs that much more than the 1839? The 1839 ran for years with no issues with it being a 5 lug. The 1839 weighs 3300 pounds.
> 
> Regards, Mike


yeah, the 5 lug is fine till you put a wagon hitch on it and find some hills. It's the side load when turning while being pushed. This was pulling a bandit but has also showed itself with kicker wagons on similar grades. They tore the center up on a rim after studs loosened. Instead of replacing with a heavier spindle/hub they had a complete 6 bolt axle put in. Is this an option or new standard?

On that fan, that thing really moves a lot of air. Maybe it has too be that aggressive but it almost seems like overkill to me. That's why I assumed it was a large baler fan adapted over but they said it is model specific.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> yeah, the 5 lug is fine till you put a wagon hitch on it and find some hills. It's the side load when turning while being pushed. This was pulling a bandit but has also showed itself with kicker wagons on similar grades. They tore the center up on a rim after studs loosened. Instead of replacing with a heavier spindle/hub they had a complete 6 bolt axle put in. Is this an option or new standard?
> 
> On that fan, that thing really moves a lot of air. Maybe it has too be that aggressive but it almost seems like overkill to me. That's why I assumed it was a large baler fan adapted over but they said it is model specific.


I don't think the large baler fan would work on a small baler so well. It would have to be significantly smaller. What they have is most likely the best for it's application.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> yeah, the 5 lug is fine till you put a wagon hitch on it and find some hills. It's the side load when turning while being pushed. This was pulling a bandit but has also showed itself with kicker wagons on similar grades. They tore the center up on a rim after studs loosened. Instead of replacing with a heavier spindle/hub they had a complete 6 bolt axle put in. Is this an option or new standard.


Studs loosening??....and not the nuts?

First time I have heard of that being a issue....have not pulled a Bandit but I have pulled 150 bales on a wagon behind the baler on hills and I also have pulled the Kuhns 1036F accumulator behind it on a regular basis on hills. Did not notice undue leverage on the baler, I guess the top heaviness of the Bandit could be a issue with leverage, but I don't know.

As far as the 6 lug being a option or a standard (if either), I just don't know....but I will check on it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Maxzillian (Sep 11, 2014)

The six lug hubs are standard now on the 1840, but the first production year is five lug. Not sure about what the 1838s have.

It is mostly a problem with heavier rigs such as the bandit; I'm not aware of many failures on just a normal wagon. This is also only a problem with the large tire option.

The problem is that to update to six lugs requires welding a new spindle to the main frame; not an easy task.


----------

